# Who to send my event horse to to be sold in the north west



## paulk1 (10 February 2013)

i am looking to sell my horse whom i bought from goresbridge go for gold a year ago hoping to do dressage on but he needs to go back to an event home to be fully appreciated. where is the best place to send him to in lancs north west to be sold 

cheers in advance for help


----------



## dominobrown (11 February 2013)

What about Cumbria?


----------



## Honey08 (12 February 2013)

Perhaps speak to some of the trainers at Somerford Park?


----------



## jj87 (13 February 2013)

What about Ben Hobday?


----------



## debbielinder (15 May 2013)

Neil fox in Delemere forest


----------



## IndygoGirl (16 May 2013)

Cheshire rather than Lancs, but really rate Andrew Heffernan at Somerford Park and Michael Owen at Kelsall Hill. Not sure if they're what you're after but would definitely be worth an ask.


----------



## chamer (18 May 2013)

Charlotte at CJC Eventing. Well worth having a chat with her for sales livery. Highly recommend her from personal experience of bringing on my youngster for sale - very sympathetic, determined and with loads of experience.  Find her at CJCEventing.weebly.com or on Facebook cjceventing.


----------



## AbFab (18 May 2013)

Andrea and Mark Fuller are both very good. They're in Lostock/Bolton just off the M61. They do all disciplines and have produced some fantastic youngsters.


----------



## MileAMinute (18 May 2013)

IndygoGirl said:



			Cheshire rather than Lancs, but really rate Andrew Heffernan at Somerford Park and Michael Owen at Kelsall Hill. Not sure if they're what you're after but would definitely be worth an ask.
		
Click to expand...

Would also second Michael.


----------



## ibot (20 May 2013)

debbielinder said:



			Neil fox in Delemere forest
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree ^^^


----------



## mga4ever (20 May 2013)

Wouldn't use Andrew heffernan personally although I know he has a good record.


----------

